# Sweet / Vanilla / Chocolate Cigars ???



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Puffers!
Are there flavored cigars that are sweet, in vanilla or chocolate flavors? I saw and smoked the ACID cigar, but not quite what I was looking for. I want something that will leave a sweet vanilla or chocolate aftertaste. Chocolate would be ma favorite 

:bolt:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

You could always goto one of "those" stores and buy wraps..


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably Tatiana Mocha for chocolate. Drew Estates Tabak Especial which is coffee infused has chocolate in it. I've had both, wasn't impressed with the Tatiana.....LOVE the Tabak Especial Negra.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're looking for flavored cigars then the Tatiana or Heavenly lines have several choices that should fit.

CAO also has CAO Flavours and they have a vanilla cigar as well as some other blends.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Isla Del Sol


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Dread said:


> Isla Del Sol


Good one! Super sweet cap.


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

drew estate makes some that are sweet i think the natural line u might like . I also tried cao vanilla and i think those are pretty good


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> I want something that will leave a sweet vanilla or chocolate aftertaste.


Maybe a Havana Honey or a 3 Musketeers, both can be found at your local drug store.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

cojimar has the best flavored cigars when it comes to vanilla, chocolate, and rum.


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

Java by drew estates and RP is probably the only flavored cigar I can stand to smoke. Good flavors, overly sweet at times but fun to smoke.


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Drew Estate used to have a marketing relationship with Kahlua----and those weren't bad for a flavored smoke.

But Kahlua discontinued its relationship.

Estate has a line "Tabak Especial"-------it is a good smoke. I usually throw it in on my family trip to the Outer Banks----it is great with a Yeungling Lager.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Java a great smoke with a chocolaty taste. i enjoy em on occasion


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

axi said:


> Java by drew estates and RP is probably the only flavored cigar I can stand to smoke. Good flavors, overly sweet at times but fun to smoke.


The Drew Estate Java (also sometimes called the Rocky Patel Java, D.E. and R.P. colaborated to make the cigar) comes in either Maduro or Latte (Connecticut). The Maduro is much more chocolate rich in flavor. I'd recommend starting out with the Corona size, as you may not want such strongly flavored cigar for the amount of time it takes to smoke, say, a Toro. My fiance really likes the Wafe, because it's a very short smoke (even though it takes her the same amount of time to smoke a Wafe as it does for me to have a Robusto...). 
Here's a link:
Java by Drew Estate Cigars | Buy Java by Drew Estate Cigars Online | cigarsDirect.com


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

You could always grab a swisher sweet from a gas station!


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

I bought some chocolate Phillies and they was ok. I just a action on famous-smoke, 1 box of CAO Bella Vanilla tubo, i'm goanna give some feedback when i get the box!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

I really enjoyed the Drew Estate: Java; it was perfect after eating BBQ like a nice dessert! hope to try out those other ones.


----------

